# vote week 16 top 25



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

voting ends tonight 11pm CDT I did not had time to tally up last weeks sorry


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'll try to make one up when I get home tonight but I forgot to update it on Sunday when I usually do it


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

1. Kentucky
2. Virginia
3. Duke
4. Wisconsin
5. Gonzaga
6. Arizona
7. Villanova
8. Kansas
9. Northern Iowa
10. Notre Dame
11. Wichita State
12. Iowa State
13. Utah
14. Maryland
15. North Carolina
16. Louisville
17. Oklahoma
18. SMU
19. Arkansas
20. Baylor
21. West Virginia
22. VCU
23. San Diego State
24. Providence
25. Butler


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

1) Kentucky
2) Virginia
3) Gonzaga
4) Wisconsin
5) Duke
6) Villanova
7) Wichita State
8) Arizona
9) Northern Iowa
10) Utah
11) Iowa State
12) Kansas
13) Oklahoma
14) Arkansas
15) Notre Dame
16) Baylor
17) SMU
18) San Diego State
19) Murray State
20) Louisville
21) North Carolina Central
22) Stephen F. Austin
23) Georgetown
24) Dayton
25) North Carolina

I need to see another week of Maryland & West Virginia before I think about putting them back in.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I will post mine when I tally tonight I have been super swamped with work right now


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Kentucky
2 Gonzaga
3 Virginia
4 Wisc
5 Duke
6 nova
7 UNI
8 Arizona
9 Kansas
10 Notre Dame
11 UNI
12 Iowa State
13 Wichita state
14 Louisville
15 Maryland
16 Utah
17 UNC
18 Oklahoma
19 West Virginia
20 Akansas
21 Baylor
22 SMU
23 VCU
24 SDSU
25 Butler


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I am having issues with laptop unable to get to excel to tally if anyone else can would be great


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

kansasalumn said:


> I am having issues with laptop unable to get to excel to tally if anyone else can would be great


I'll see what I can do. I do one for Division 3 and like you I'm swamped with stuff, but I'll try to get one tallied up by Thursday.


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

Well shit, I missed this week entirely but if you'll still count it here's my top 25 as of tonight's results


1. Kentucky
2. Virginia
3. Duke
4. Gonzaga
5. Villanova
6. Arizona
7. Wisconsin
8. Northern Iowa
9. Wichita St
10. Maryland 
11. Kansas - very annoying team this year
12. Baylor
13. Utah
14. Notre Dame
15. Iowa St
16. Arkansas
17. West Virginia
18. Oklahoma
19. Butler
20. SMU
21. San Diego St
22. Louisville
23. Georgetown
24. Colorado St
25. Stephen F. Austin


----------

